# rtorrent-devel build failure



## Speedy (Nov 1, 2013)

Alright, here is the history of this box:
Year and half ago I tried to install STABLE on it, failed to boot.
Resorted to CURRENT, which worked fine until the 10-BETA came out.
Synced, rebuilt the world, the box works but I have lots of build failures.
I removed lots of packages, cleaned up the system, got rid of all cruft, started reinstalling the ports I used before. Below is the rtorrent-devel build failure, (rtorrent fails with same error).

Question: Is my install broken? Or this port is broken along with some others?


```
--- block.lo ---
In file included from block.cc:44:
In file included from ./../../protocol/peer_connection_base.h:42:
./../../torrent/poll.h:49:16: error: no member named 'tr1' in namespace 'std'
  typedef std::tr1::function<Poll* ()> slot_poll;
          ~~~~~^
./../../torrent/poll.h:49:29: error: expected member name or ';' after declaration specifiers
  typedef std::tr1::function<Poll* ()> slot_poll;
```


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 1, 2013)

A similar issue was reported in this thread, so you should pay attention to ports/182911.


----------

